# Trophies, Thoughts?



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

A recent post got me thinking enough to reach out and ask opinions of others....
First let me set up my thoughts.
You watch any Bassmasters Elite Series tournament on TV. A "huge" fish on Clear Lake in California could weigh 14 lbs. 
So why then are these pro anglers setting the hook on a bass on Kentucky Lake in KY, calling it huge and then pull a 4 lber from the water?
That's a 10 lb swing by comparison between two "so called" huge fish. Perspective!
One body of water against another.

I have never been a " trophy" kind of guy. I have a friend that lives for the accolades and that's great, that is his style. If we fish tournaments, he wants to win a trophy.
Cash? No thank you please, says he.

I'm not only talking about the big gawdy plastic, gold colored trophy though, I'm talking about the quality of fish in a stream or river. 

There are guys on this site that focus on magnum sized smallmouth. It's a fact that they have honed their skills and perfected their presentations to a near science and their results are what they seek. 
Fantastic I say.
Others enjoy fishing for whatever bites.
These guys would enjoy catching 75 twelve inch bass in a day of fishing as much as catching three 17" bass in a day. Then there are the hundreds, if not thousands of guys that fall in between.

So what makes a trophy?

You might be the guy that dreams of a 16" smallie. That smallie may very we'll be your PB! Others dream of the much elusive and highly sought after 20" and beyond stream smallie.

Watercourses such as the GMR, LMR,WWR ,OR, Stillwater etc. have the ability to produce big smallmouth. But what about the narrower, smaller, shallower streams?
You know the ones, you drive over them on the way to your kids dance recital or on the way to or from Kroger. 
Too small to fish really. It even dries up by mid august. But what if I told you that that stream may have a 16" smallmouth in it. 
Is that a trophy fish?

Are we including perspective when we consider what makes a fish a trophy?

Here is a fact for ya'll to chew on.
The largest smallmouth posted on this SW forum last year (6+ lbs) was caught in a small stream. 
That thing must have ruled that little stretch like King Kong ruled Skull Island!
Obviously this is an extreme example. 
But my goal is to get the juices flowing. 

What kind of angler are you?
Do you fish for the solitude? 
The exercise?
The escape?
The fun?

What is your idea of a trophy?
Myself? I consider the size of the stream, the pressure it receives and then the quality of the fish I can get it to produce.
I'm sorry but, if I'm waste deep in a stream that I can flip a lure across its width and never find a hole deeper than my height and I pull a 15" fish from it, I just caught a trophy!

I'm eager to hear the general consensus regarding this matter!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

*What kind of angler are you?*
Pretty casual, and not as serious as most others. Still learning as much as I can, but content in the knowledge that while I certainly have very few answers, I am still happy to throw whatever I want in the water to see if anything bites it, and what that may end up being. I am a grand maker of mistakes, who hopefully is learning what to do by first discovering what not to do.

*Do you fish for the solitude?*
Not really. I would rather not fish alone, but I do prefer the quiet of my own company to the ramblings and ridicule of strangers around me.

*The exercise?*
This should be a top reason for me, as I am really out of shape. Not so much, though.

*The escape?*
Not much of an escape for me when I am out with the wife and kid.

*The fun?*
Here it is. The challenge of me vs nature. The chance to go out and find out for myself what I know and how much I have learned vs what the fish have already seen and aren't buying anymore.

*What is your idea of a trophy?*
I am such a pessimist I sometimes go out not expecting to catch anything at all. Especially if I am somewhere I have never fished at before. As it is I don't really think about any fish being a "trophy". I am happy enough just to land a smallmouth over 12", or the flathead I caught out of the GMR last year that was around 14 lbs. I guess like you said I would have to factor in the size of the water I caught the fish out of, plus things like what kind of bait, or the type of tackle used.

For example I would be far more excited about landing a 7 lb buffalo on my ultralight tackle than a 15 lb one on a heavier set up. It's pretty subjective I suppose.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

I think the difference is whether it's during a tourney or not, if you're averaging 15 lbs a day during a 3 day tourney you're cashing a nice check, upgrade to a couple of 4 lbers and you're trying to win it...


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

It all depends. If I am fishing a tourney I will get in the mind set of I might only get 5 bites all day but I am going to throw my confident "big fish baits" and I need to make all 5 bites count. 

But if I am out fun fishing I will throw anything "ask house, he still makes fun of some of the baits I throw" just to see if I can find some off the wall tactic that works. And I will normally go for numbers but I will still concentrate on the area's I know have held big fish in the past because big fish are sooo much fun to catch. My mind is that anything over 18" is a big fish around here. But if I was at el salto and only catching 18"ers I would be disappointed. It is all about the potential of the resource in my mind.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I LOVE fishing, but have made it very cerebral to keep it exciting! I can catch fish whenever I want, or am fine if I don't catch anything and just learn something!

I study fish and fisheries, I pattern my technique to optimize the situation at the time. I have concentrated my efforts for efficiency, on what I think is the greatest all around lure made, and can change techniques with it to fit most circumstances....this eliminates alot of clutter, trial and error, and wasting time choosing lures, etc.
I fill 2 freezers every Spring with cold water Crappie and Walleye, then C&R the rest of the year, until the water cools again in late fall! We eat AOT of fish!

Fishing is PEACE, I feel as ease with nature...It is also a blast fishing with all the CJ friends...laughing, sharing stories, and having fun makes the fishing even better.
I feel connected to "Mother CJ", and do my part to care for her, just like many of my fellow fishermen...we have a CJ Brotherhood for life!

I fish out of the way places at CJ, and "Mountain Goat" on the many rocks...I am 53 and in very good shape, I think the hiking on the rocks keeps me "balanced"!

TOO ME, PB's are my trophy's....
A 18 inch Crappie will be a Trophy
A 22 inch Smallie will be a Trophy
A 31 inch Walleye will be a Trophy
I lived in the South and Caught MANY Largemouth, and I will never be able to set a PB in OHIO...It would have to be close to 15lbs.
And they will all be quickly measured against my rod (which is marked), maybe a pic if I have my phone, and then they will be set free!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!
Brent


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I fish to relax and leave the problems of the world behind for a few hours and I don't fish tournaments..... so I enjoy the hunt almost as much as the actual catching. That said, I would much rather catch only three 16" plus river smallmouth in a day than 30-40 10"ers. Not because catching 30-40 fish isn't fun, but because I think it is more difficult to catch 3 high quality smallmouth and it gives me a benchmark on what I have learned/applied.

On the trophy question, I most certainly consider the water the fish came from. The 35" pike in my avatar could be caught by the hundreds in many lakes throughout Canada, Wisconsin, Minnesota, but catching it out of the Miami River made it very special for me. The next closest pike I have caught out of GMR was 30.25". I am still waiting to catch a 20" smallmouth out of GMR and will most certainly consider it a trophy when I catch it. I doubt if the regulars fishing Erie would consider 20" smallie very special, but for me it will be. BTW, all my trophies have been CPR.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

The most enjoyment I EVER got from fishing was taking a 1-hour hike back into "nowhere" and fishing a stream small enough to jump over and pulling out a dinner of native brook trout. This was in Pennsylvania. Keeper size limit was 6" and I carried a 1-dollar bill to measure with. If you caught one over 8" THAT was a trophy. The beuty, scenery, solitude made it special. It's all relative.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Am a frustrated wanna- be Roman Engineer born 1,600 yrs too late. While enjoy catching fish, my inner evil alter ego wants me to help provide cover and structure to help CREATE `trophy` fish...(EVIL laughter sound effect here). Now, you`ll have to pardon, it`s time for me to take my meds...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I usually use that chart as my standard for trophy fishing lakes and streams around town. I think most LMR hybrids and smallies over 18-inches are respectable fish. For the Ohio River and lower LMR, a 25-26inch hybrid is big, but I think a "trophy" hybrid is really a 10pound fish (26+ inches usually) and any smallie that breaks 5 pounds. 

You guys in the race for a 20" smallie are lucky. I had one on this weekend that broke 10 pound braid off of a laydown and it was BIG...


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I am only truly happy when I am out on the stream or in the forest, where the constructs of civilization are away and inconsequential. Out there, I am a part of nature. Out there, I am on top of the food chain. My trophy is the biggest fish in the hole, or the rough fish that don't seem to bite anything, or a mess of panfish for dinner, or whatever I happen to be targeting for the day; it seems like when I target something specifically however , I catch anything but.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am a frustrated wanna- be Roman Engineer born 1,600 yrs too late. While enjoy catching fish, my inner evil alter ego wants me to help provide cover and structure to help CREATE `trophy` fish...(EVIL laughter sound effect here). Now, you`ll have to pardon, it`s time for me to take my meds...


You're Breathtaking feats of underwater engineering will last Centuries and bring joy to Generations of fishermen to come!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Amazing how that happens....all of our knowledge leads us to a perfect hole, conditions, etc, to catch our target species, and we end up catching something that shouldn't be there at that time/condition/etc!
> Many times, I've went out for Crappie and came back with Walleye, or vice versa, or WB, or Bass!
> Mother Nature loves those curveballs when our heads start to get big, and we think we have her figured out!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Am not remotely in this endeavor alone, Sir Intimidator...and am humbly grateful. As far as an actual TROPHY at least once in my own life want to hold a still flopping 10+ pd honest to God `wallygator` from CJ...


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

My trophy is enjoyment. If I go out and enjoy myself that's all that matters. Yes I would love to catch a huge smallie but I am just as content going to a small creek and catching 10 smaller ones. I am there to enjoy myself and the company of my friends. I work with plants all day and then fish for fun. I'm just addicted to nature and want to learn as much about nature as I can so every fishing trip is an adventure as well as a learning experience. I think too often people are so disconnected from nature which is the true provider of life. I do not want to be one of the disconnected. I want to be able to go out into nature and possess the skills and knowledge to provide for myself. I fish exclusively catch and release but if one day I needed to know how to catch fish to survive I would possess that skill. Life is too beautiful not to try to spend every waking moment in nature discovering all of the wonderful things it has to provide.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

"One old Hen is worth 40 Chicks"




Roscoe


----------



## Topher (Apr 6, 2014)

It seems as we mature as anglers what excites us will mature as well. Remember when you were just thrilled to have a fish take your bait, later the first channel cat you cooked that you caught was the best meal you ever had, later it may be that 18"er that hangs on the wall in your garage (because the wife put her foot down)

I used to be satisfied if the sun was out and the water sounded purty. Now I am disappointed if I don't catch one. I see old-timers laughing "naw, I didn't catch nothin'" and wonder if it comes full circle? 

I hope so.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well said Strongto.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

I love to fish the smaller creeks. Some urban and some in the middle of nowhere. I prefer to fish alone because I like the quiet. Except when musky fishing the creeks and rivers the extra set of hands comes in useful. I believe there is something special about catching a 12" smallmouth out a hole that might be 5 ft in diameter and a couple feet deep. I am sure I am knowingly trespassing fishing like this. But crap happens.

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as a longtime flyfishing enthusiast, I have learned that the term "Trophy" changes almost hourly as each watershed I am fishing for changes, and then within each watershed, there are equipment variables ( Ultralight vs heavy line/rod) as well as each species within each watershed and variable based on equipment used, for example a 16" smallie from the Stillwater on a bass rod and buzzbait is a nice fish, but nothing special really but that same fish on 4 lb test and a 1/32 oz 1" tube jig is a different story, same with a the difference between a 6" and 9" brookie taken from a tiny ditch. some days its catching a "wild" trout that may only be 6" long vs a 12" stocker... everyday, species and equipment can make or break the term "Trophy" in my book, sure there are general terms and sizes, 10 lb channel, 30 lb flathead, 30 lb blue etc. but to each his own and most folks have there own Moby Dick to hunt after....Just my .02, wish I could could give better specifics but like I said, every day the term has a different meaning in my book.

Salmonid


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I found this to be one of the most intriguing threads I've read in a while. It gave me something to mull over all day at work. But Im still unsure how to answer it. I'm pretty much unlike anyone I know. I hear all these guys talk about tournament fishing. Honestly the idea of spending all day on a hot day sitting in a bass boat for a couple one to two pound bass would have me sitting there with my tongue hanging out with my eyes rolled back in my head. And unlike most people I really don't like to fish much with other people. I will, if its some where I can wander off a bit and get a bit of solitude. Ok Ok I fish with Delta and Dan and a few others in a years time but we often fish at the same place but not together. Heck Ive went to the Smokies a bunch of times and spent a week alone in the mountains and loved it. A big reason I sometimes fish is for the solitude. I'm a big fan of napping along streams, turning over rocks, looking at birds and plants. Now for the real Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde part. I've fished all day for five inch brook trout on a 3 wt. I love bluegill fishing and longeared sunfish leave me starry eyed. But, BUT, as everyone who knows me knows, I'm crazy about big smallmouths from rivers. Read everything about them, spend hundreds of hours pouring over google maps looking for big smallie haunts, and will do anything, ANYTHING, to try and catch one. Just when you've fished twelve hours and are home thinking you have done everything to try and catch a big smallie, I'm putting the batteries into my headlamp to fish another twelve hours after dark because I didn't catch one during the last twelve hours. And Delta can attest to the fact that I'm likely to send him a text about some smallmouth spot at 4am, noon, and 4pm, all in the same day. Most DNR's don't even count 20 inch smallmouth shocked up in electroshocking surveys. Why? Because they are something like one hundreth of one percent of the population. Unless it's a stream running into Erie, there just aren't enough for them to worry about and manage. If they manage for quality it means they are trying to grow 17 or 18 inch fish. But to me that makes a 20" stream smallie the holy grail, the unicorn fish. And I do whatever it takes to catch one every year. So I guess I'm a trophy hunter. But that's only maybe seventy five trips a year, another fifty or sixty times a year I might be knee deep in a little creek ten feet across that never ever has had a smallmouth over 12 inches long in it ever. Or spending half a day fishing a size 22 dry fly for chubs or, well heck there's a chapter in my book on catching suckers if that tells you anything. I love to carp fish. So I'm also happy catching anything that swims too. So I've rambled on forever and not answered the question of what kind of fisherman I am. A nutty one I guess. As for what makes for a trophy fish? I caught a 12 inch brookie in the Smokies once that was a trophy to me but I've caught catfish that could eat it that weren't. And Ive caught catfish that were trophies to me too. I think Salmonid hit the nail on the head there it all depends on where and how. So I never answered that question to my satisfaction either. But Co-angler, I did get to spend all day thinking about it so thanks for a great thread.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

I have an opinion on this topic. I read something similar to this once and I think it holds true for the most part. There are stages to fishing. Three major stages that you can either progress along to the third stage or stay at the first or second. Here they are: 1. Catch as many fish as possible. 2. Catch the biggest fish possible. 3. Catch the fish how you want. I don't know if this necessarily applies to everyone but I see a trend where beginners want to catch fish, the second group (like me) wants to catch the biggest fish possible and the third wants to catch them how they choose. You can see all three kinds here on the forum. So this doesn't really answer the trophy question but I think as someone progresses through stages of fishing their idea of a "trophy" day and trophy fish changes. This also fits into the where and when situation.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I found this to be one of the most intriguing threads I've read in a while. It gave me something to mull over all day at work. But Im still unsure how to answer it. I'm pretty much unlike anyone I know. I hear all these guys talk about tournament fishing. Honestly the idea of spending all day on a hot day sitting in a bass boat for a couple one to two pound bass would have me sitting there with my tongue hanging out with my eyes rolled back in my head. And unlike most people I really don't like to fish much with other people. I will, if its some where I can wander off a bit and get a bit of solitude. Ok Ok I fish with Delta and Dan and a few others in a years time but we often fish at the same place but not together. Heck Ive went to the Smokies a bunch of times and spent a week alone in the mountains and loved it. A big reason I sometimes fish is for the solitude. I'm a big fan of napping along streams, turning over rocks, looking at birds and plants. Now for the real Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde part. I've fished all day for five inch brook trout on a 3 wt. I love bluegill fishing and longeared sunfish leave me starry eyed. But, BUT, as everyone who knows me knows, I'm crazy about big smallmouths from rivers. Read everything about them, spend hundreds of hours pouring over google maps looking for big smallie haunts, and will do anything, ANYTHING, to try and catch one. Just when you've fished twelve hours and are home thinking you have done everything to try and catch a big smallie, I'm putting the batteries into my headlamp to fish another twelve hours after dark because I didn't catch one during the last twelve hours. And Delta can attest to the fact that I'm likely to send him a text about some smallmouth spot at 4am, noon, and 4pm, all in the same day. Most DNR's don't even count 20 inch smallmouth shocked up in electroshocking surveys. Why? Because they are something like one hundreth of one percent of the population. Unless it's a stream running into Erie, there just aren't enough for them to worry about and manage. If they manage for quality it means they are trying to grow 17 or 18 inch fish. But to me that makes a 20" stream smallie the holy grail, the unicorn fish. And I do whatever it takes to catch one every year. So I guess I'm a trophy hunter. But that's only maybe seventy five trips a year, another fifty or sixty times a year I might be knee deep in a little creek ten feet across that never ever has had a smallmouth over 12 inches long in it ever. Or spending half a day fishing a size 22 dry fly for chubs or, well heck there's a chapter in my book on catching suckers if that tells you anything. I love to carp fish. So I'm also happy catching anything that swims too. So I've rambled on forever and not answered the question of what kind of fisherman I am. A nutty one I guess. As for what makes for a trophy fish? I caught a 12 inch brookie in the Smokies once that was a trophy to me but I've caught catfish that could eat it that weren't. And Ive caught catfish that were trophies to me too. I think Salmonid hit the nail on the head there it all depends on where and how. So I never answered that question to my satisfaction either. But Co-angler, I did get to spend all day thinking about it so thanks for a great thread.



OSG, I bet I can answer this question for you, and I've never met you, but from reading your posts and seeing the pictures you take over the years, your the kind of guy that defines a trophy basically, as the "highlight of the trip" that day..wether that be a big carp, a mess of bluegill,a big smallie, or even an average smallie with really nice coloring to it, I say this because you remind me a lot of my dad, he could be on the river having a great day fishing, then run into a mess of morells or hickory jacks in the woods on the way back and call it the best trip he ever had...one thing though about you that I've never seen you post about, I've always kinda pegged you as a guy that would carry a small pan and sift for gold on your trips, my dad does that on a lot of his trips.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Good question co-angler.

I'm not sure what kind of angler I am. I actually think it changes day to day. Some days I go out with the mindset of catching a FO smallie. Other days I go out just to get away or practice a new technique, heck the other day I went casting for five hours and had nary a nibble, but I ran into another guy and we chatted about fishing and casted for a good couple of hours. I considered that a good outing.

I agree with you and pretty much everyone else the body of water or the mitigating factors surrounding a particular catch determine what a trophy fish is.

I will say, I have been bitten by the smallmouth bug. I'll fish anywhere, anytime for anything but at this point I really want to land a twenty inch smallie. It's my ultimate goal right now. So I guess I'm a trophy angler.

I recently heard that the average smallmouth bass in Ohio is twenty inches, so I'm liking my chances.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

9left kind of nailed it for me .
I leave every trip with a trophy .
Because for me the trophy is the day out there .

It could be finding a bunch of white bass or crappie. A big buffalo or carp , catching a few smallmouth , or sauger.
Or finally getting that "grudge" fish that escaped me two times.

I come home with the memory every time . Trophy


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

XUbassfishing said:


> I have an opinion on this topic. I read something similar to this once and I think it holds true for the most part. There are stages to fishing. Three major stages that you can either progress along to the third stage or stay at the first or second. Here they are: 1. Catch as many fish as possible. 2. Catch the biggest fish possible. 3. Catch the fish how you want. I don't know if this necessarily applies to everyone but I see a trend where beginners want to catch fish, the second group (like me) wants to catch the biggest fish possible and the third wants to catch them how they choose. You can see all three kinds here on the forum. So this doesn't really answer the trophy question but I think as someone progresses through stages of fishing their idea of a "trophy" day and trophy fish changes. This also fits into the where and when situation.


I like this. I think that it depends on the situation. When it comes to my hometown creeks and rivers, I am at stage 3, trying to catch fish on a fly rod with my own tied flies. When I go on vacation and it is a matter of putting food on the table though, I am back to stage 1, using every trick in the book to bring fish to hand.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

co-angler said:


> What kind of angler are you?
> Do you fish for the solitude?
> The exercise?
> The escape?
> ...




CA, you have started a thread that has really kindled recent meditations Ive been contemplating. I am always looking to gain perspective on my own self-reflection. Its always interesting to see most of my own thoughts are not unique but a common thread shared among fisherman. Although, these sentiments seem to always be mutually shared among us those that have not taken up a rod and reel are so quickly perplexed at the sport. They see no reason or worth in the sport and could never come to understand it to be considered an art. These common themes are what bind our angling community together even from behind the screen of a computer or smartphone where our ideas are shared as friends. 

The famous seventeenth century writing of Walton most adequately summarized our interest with the words in which he titled his work,* "The Contemplative Man's Recreation." * Walton's understanding of complexities of this simple pursuit is fully captured in another famous statement of his, *"Angling may be said to be so like mathematics that it can never be fully learned."* Much like the pursuit of perfection even with the completion of it out of reach I have found angling to be worthy of the attempt. On occasion I myself have spent time reflecting on this discourse and in my best attempt authored a line penning my own reasoning for the craft work of angling. There is so much to be learned from both the act of fishing and the fisherman. The contemplative engagement of angling takes place out in the field and even more so within the heart of the angler. After a successful day spent fishing I set out to undertake the task of putting to words the reasoning of my own experience of perfecting this art. I titled it, "The Gift." Other than the blessing of my wife God has gifted me no greater pleasure in life than this pursuit. My perspective is a more romanced view but I think it gives much merit to what is sought after underneath the waters we fish. 

When I arrive at the river it always feels like a homecoming, two long lost friends coming together again. As adults it seems all too much that we are expected to abandon the hope of unabated fun. But as my feet hit the woods and I find my way to the water this expectation is quickly washed away. I am rinsed clean of all the forced burdens of tension, pressure and concern that come with adult responsibility. In that moment I relish the return of unfettered fun and freedom. I embrace all that is in me that screams to be a kid again. With my spirit set free I retreat deeper into the wild waters of the river and enjoy my time spent escaped away in this remote oasis. With the rounding of each new bend I become further removed from the rest of the world and embrace more of youth's forgotten wonder. 

Then in the heart of my quest angling for my quarry I feel a knock at the end of my line. I excitedly answer its call. The adventure of the encounter draws me further in and I finally drift completely away in the theatre of the river. Suddenly yesterday is now hidden somewhere deep beyond the woods behind me and tomorrow out of sight ten years ahead of me. Not even God's gift of today seems present any longer but only the moment. His present granted to me this mere moment of welcomed absence. Tangled together now with my quarry, man against nature, in that instant I live out an age of adventure. Having encountered again the fight of this native and wild prey I discover much of the mystery that brings me back to this pursuit time and time again. It is our game we seek but this is only the beginning of the hunt. Weather known or unknown we chase more than fish from these waters. We chase a moment, an ideal that is never fully captured. It is a brief vacuum of time that is not meant to be held onto but to be enjoyed for the instant it lives then let go to be found again on our next return. There is no summit to the climb only a progression. The pull that draws me back is many fold but a chance at holding that moment once more is the challenge that tugs at me most all. The river is the unspoiled domain where we can still chance at finding this fleeting gift.

Thankful having found what I came in search of I returned home renewed. Always, before making my exit I make sure to leave behind the gift, released unharmed, to hopefully one day swim again someone else's way. In my departure I take the unbeaten path home. Before I am fully removed from my refuge I find myself reflecting on how Lee Wulff's famous words take on new meaning just then. He fully understood the real value of our quarry. Not simply food or trophy but a gift. May you in the finding of your fish find that gifted moment of peace found nowhere else so perfectly wrapped. 
-SMBHooker

*"The finest gift you can give to any fisherman is to put a good fish back, and who knows if the fish that you caught isn't someone else's gift to you?"* - Lee Wulff

*"Game fish are too valuable to only be caught once." * - Lee Wulff


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

This indeed is a very good thread...


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

The river is the trophy, the fish and other wildlife are the icing on the cake.... Until I catch the 20" SMB then that will be the trophy too.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I think SMBHooker just dropped his keyboard and walked off stage.

Great post SMB.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great thread guys! SMBHooker, you sir have an incredible talent!

I have had the opportunity in my lifetime to live and fish in quite a few different places. From throwing a fly I learned to tie on the Provo river for big browns or bows, being 30+ miles offshore on the OBX setting ballyhoo for tuna or whatever else may show up, then back in my home state where I grew up fishing for pretty much whatever swims. Perception is what it's all about. 

When I moved from Utah to Maryland my flyfishing love faded because of the lure, pun intended, of fish I've not experienced and just being spoiled by 20" trout being a pretty common thing to catching 12" mainly stocked fish. I found a new love of fishing salt/brackish water for stripers and other species in the Chesapeake Bay. That also faded as I had a very good friend who introduced me to offshore fishing. I would explain fishing offshore as being something of the unknown. Being miles and miles offshore in the Gulf stream anything was possible. Yellowfin tuna, mahi mahi, bluefin tuna, sharks, billfish, wahoo... the species that were possible were nearly endless.

Now things are totally different. I have a family and other obligations that require my time so the ability of just getting out and enjoying time either by myself, with my boys, or with a good friend is just time cherished. I still enjoy the hunt and trying to figure out what it takes to get my target fish to bite but as I've grown a little older, I'm still just 41, my perception of what makes a good day out has changed. I love my time in Gods great creation every time I'm able to experience it.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> CA, you have started a thread that has really kindled recent meditations Ive been contemplating. I am always looking to gain perspective on my own self-reflection. Its always interesting to see most of my own thoughts are not unique but a common thread shared among fisherman. Although, these sentiments seem to always be mutually shared among us those that have not taken up a rod and reel are so quickly perplexed at the sport. They see no reason or worth in the sport and could never come to understand it to be considered an art. These common themes are what bind our angling community together even from behind the screen of a computer or smartphone where our ideas are shared as friends.
> 
> The famous seventeenth century writing of Walton most adequately summarized our interest with the words in which he titled his work,* The Contemplative Mans Recreation.* Waltons understanding of complexities of this simple pursuit is fully captured in another famous statement of his, *Angling may be said to be so like mathematics that it can never be fully learned.* Much like the pursuit of perfection even with the completion of it out of reach I have found angling to be worthy of the attempt. On occasion I myself have spent time reflecting on this discourse and in my best attempt authored a line penning my own reasoning for the craft work of angling. There is so much to be learned from both the act of fishing and the fisherman. The contemplative engagement of angling takes place out in the field and even more so within the heart of the angler. After a successful day spent fishing I set out to undertake the task of putting to words the reasoning of my own experience of perfecting this art. I titled it, The Gift, other than the blessing of my wife God has gifted me no greater pleasure in life than this pursuit. My perspective is a more romanced view but I think it gives much merit to what is sought after underneath the waters we fish.
> 
> ...


So, you like to fish ?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> CA, you have started a thread that has really kindled recent meditations Ive been contemplating. I am always looking to gain perspective on my own self-reflection. Its always interesting to see most of my own thoughts are not unique but a common thread shared among fisherman. Although, these sentiments seem to always be mutually shared among us those that have not taken up a rod and reel are so quickly perplexed at the sport. They see no reason or worth in the sport and could never come to understand it to be considered an art. These common themes are what bind our angling community together even from behind the screen of a computer or smartphone where our ideas are shared as friends.
> 
> The famous seventeenth century writing of Walton most adequately summarized our interest with the words in which he titled his work,* The Contemplative Mans Recreation.* Waltons understanding of complexities of this simple pursuit is fully captured in another famous statement of his, *Angling may be said to be so like mathematics that it can never be fully learned.* Much like the pursuit of perfection even with the completion of it out of reach I have found angling to be worthy of the attempt. On occasion I myself have spent time reflecting on this discourse and in my best attempt authored a line penning my own reasoning for the craft work of angling. There is so much to be learned from both the act of fishing and the fisherman. The contemplative engagement of angling takes place out in the field and even more so within the heart of the angler. After a successful day spent fishing I set out to undertake the task of putting to words the reasoning of my own experience of perfecting this art. I titled it, The Gift, other than the blessing of my wife God has gifted me no greater pleasure in life than this pursuit. My perspective is a more romanced view but I think it gives much merit to what is sought after underneath the waters we fish.
> 
> ...


There should be a way to add applause to a post! SMB's post is amazing, good job.

And yes, I can totally see him hitting the send button, dropping the keyboard and walking off stage.......only to pick up a rod and some tackle on his way to the river for an encore performed solely between he and mother nature.

I'm going fishing.....

Mr. A


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

SMBHooker has left the building..............


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I wasn't joking. The battery in our smoke alarm was bad and it was beeping. I was up so I got ready for work early and went fishing at the local quarry. Took a buzzbait and a KVD sexy shad colored cigar bait. Lost on on the buzzbait, came off as I lifted it out of the water, the cigar bait held on and I got this little fella. Not to shabby for a short trip before work!

Mr. A


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Fishing is just one of many hobbies/pursuits/obsessions that I surround myself with. Picture sitting in a swivel chair surrounded by a circle of things that occupy your time - in my case, things like work, family, church, art, car stuff, movies I want to see, hair-brained business ideas, the book I keep wanting to write, hiking, preparing for the end of the world, photography, birdwatching, trying to get in shape, bills, how to make more money to pay said bills, TV shows I'm watching, and, of course, fishing. I spin around, focusing on one thing at a time, until something else gets my attention and I spin around the other way. I get rather dizzy sometimes.

Because of all that, I don't get to devote the amount of time/effort/money/brain space to fishing that I'd like to. Sometimes it gets very frustrating, like when I only have an hour to fish and I'm not catching anything and I know I should be and know it's because of my lack of knowledge or not having the right bait/tackle or because the weather isn't right or because I'm fishing instead of doing something else I should be doing and made Jesus sad so He's smiting me or whatever (I don't know if that's true, I'm pretty sure that Jesus is totally cool with fishing - read John 21:1-14; Luke 5:4-6). 

When I finally do catch a fish&#8230;honestly, I don't know what it proves. That I outsmarted a creature with a brain the size of a ball bearing? That I am mighty hunter? That I am one with nature? I really don't know. I just know that I enjoy it. I enjoy being alone at the lake early in the morning, watching grebes and herons dive for minnows, seeing the steam rise from the water, watching beavers gnaw on trees and hearing unseen birds and frogs in the cattails. I enjoy gathering with friends at the river, slapping mosquitos while relaxing in our lawn chairs, waiting for a bite. I enjoy teaching my friends and relatives how to catch fish, or learning how to catch them better myself. I enjoy being overwhelmed by isles and isles of lures and rods at Bass Pro. I enjoy coming home at 1 in the morning reeking of chicken liver and fish slime.

To me, a trophy is any fish that gets me excited - a personal best, a new Fish Ohio, or just a fish that's noticeably bigger than most. I never keep my trophies - they're usually not the best to eat anyways - but I never forget them. I'll never forget the 9 lb. catfish that yanked my rod out of its holder and caused my buddy to dive into the lake after it (didn't ask him to, he just did). I'll never forget the 19in bass I fought so hard to get out of a pond with my little Zebco when I was 8. I'll never forget my first smallie out of the river (a 15-incher). None of those may be trophies by many other people's standards, but they're the ones I tell stories about.

I'm hoping that this year will be the year I catch a monster flathead out of the river, or one of those 10lb+ hybrids I see everyone else catch but me, or one of those 6-8lb bass that live in Tycoon Lake. Who knows. Maybe if I keep my swivel chair still just long enough, it will happen.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Growing up we didn't have much. My mom raised 4 kids by herself and somehow always ended up making ends meet. We did however always have the necessities and at least a fishing pole or 2 in the house. My brother and I would take off at sunrise on our bikes and head out to the woods by the river. We would spend countless hours exploring and learning every inch of the woods. We would swim and fish in the river in places where we rarely saw anyone else. We would catch catfish, bass and even trout and sometimes take the fish home. Even at that age we believed in giving the fish a chance to brighten another's day. 
At 17 I joined the military and left rural vermont and now 28 years later don't make it home to visit as much as I would like to. I regret a lot of things in life but nothing more than leaving at 17 and not looking back. I lost my mother in 2004 to heart disease that we barely saw coming. I left my younger brother alone with no role model and he got into some trouble in the past but is now an outstanding father and husband with 5 children.
I fish to remind me of times past. Of times so simple that we took the for granted. I fish to remember the times camping with the family, Of times at the lake catching so many yellow perch it took us hours to clean them. I fish because I feel closer to GOD. I appreciate every last second I get to spend outdoors. I have been kown to fall asleep in the woods at times.Weather or not I get any fish I really don't care. It's called fish not catch. I fish to spend time with like minded individuals. My trophy.......My memories.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Thats alot to think about co-angler. I don't think I think alot about trophy fish when I'm out, I fished for bluegill most of the time I love to eat them. The last two years I've fished rivers more and enjoy that the most. For me just being out there in the outdoors and enjoying the wildlife. It's good by yourself time. When you hook that hugh fish like the rough fish in the ohio, or LMR, GMR that is a thrill to me. The last few years i've got into the stripes, those fish are an amazing fight, I just hope my pole doesn't bust. This is an interesting thread, I enjoyed the other guys replys also. Good luck to all this year.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I think that this thread is a great thing to keep in mind while fishing. Its helped me put things into perspective when I'm not having the best day of fishing. Me thinking about enjoying nature and taking the time to appreciate the fact that I'm out doing what I love to do and having that be my trophy takes away some of the disappointment when I'm not catching the trophy fish.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

jmpmstr1998,

Good post, I like this part. 



jmpmstr1998 said:


> My trophy.......My memories.


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

I looked up the word trophy, here's what I found.

a. A prize or memento, such as a cup or plaque, received as a symbol of victory, especially in sports.

b. A specimen or part, such as a lion's head, preserved as a token of a successful hunt.

c. A memento, as of one's personal achievements

With such a broad definition, it seems to me everyone's answer has been correct. For me fishing is a highly introspective sport. I was running over in my mind fish I consider trophies. Some wouldn't fit any definition but mine I think. A three pound smallmouth out of a local creek that somehow was more of a trophy that a five pounder caught a week earlier in a famous river in Virginia. A very interesting thread indeed.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Orville Wrong said:


> I'll also add that I get a TON of enjoyment out of the anal retentive bait and tackle organization, maintenance, and acquisition aspects of fishing. In other words, I enjoy fishing a great deal when I'm not even doing it.


This is so true, wether over the long winter or just preperation for the next days trip out its fun to just mess with your fishin stuff. Heck, I've even planed and organized tackle for my dream St. Clair trip and after many yrs still not crossed it off the bucket list.

I've heard it said, "a man that plans his hunt, lives a thousand hunts." I think this is why I can't sleep prior to a big fishing trip the next day. I'm catching too many trophies at night before my trip begins.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

I consider every fish i catch on a trip a trophy of that day because getting skunked sucks.


also, alluding to what salmonid said, ive got a couple different poles setup for different situations. catching big channels on 6lb. test ultra lite combo is a TON of fun.


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

I heard a reference to this several years ago that still rings true for me. There are 3 stages in a fisherman's life. Stage 1 is to just be able to catch a fish. Stage 2 is to catch as many fish as possible. Stage 3 is to catch the largest fish of each species possible. So, that being the case, I would feel that many of the folks that read this blog are in stage 3 of their fishing experience. 
As you mention, a trophy is a matter of perspective. A 5 pound bass in Ohio will not raise any eyebrow in Tennessee. Likewise a 10" crappie. Longer growing seasons and better size impoundments, along with forage and cover, allow for greater growth in the South. Also, due to the size of the lakes in Ohio, there is an over abundance of fishing pressure. So, the fish do not have a chance to grow as much. There is a huge difference between a 50,000 acre impoundment as compared to the 2-3000 acre impoundments in Ohio. I am very happy to travel to the Southern lakes for an opportunity at a large or possible trophy catch. I have had days on Kentucky Lake in the Paris Landing area where my 30 fish limit weighed over 45 pounds. I have also caught 10 pound largemouth from Kissimmee Lake in Florida. But fishing in Ohio, I target 10" or larger crappie and bass of just about any size. I don't keep them anyway, so to me it is a bonus if the bass are over 2 pounds.
All things being equal, we have a nice fishery here in Ohio, Northern Kentucky, and Southeast Indiana. Learn the water, develop a few repeatable patterns and invest the time and you will not be dissapointed.


----------

